# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  أمامك سبع عقبات .. فاحـــذر

## علي أكرم

أمامك سبع عقبات .. فاحـــذر 

* 

أمامك سبع عقبات , يعترض الشيطان بها طريقَك إلى 
الله , ذكرها الإمام ابنُ قيِّم الجوزيّة - رحمه 
اللهُ - في كتابه ( مدارج السالكين 1/222 ) , فقال :

النظرُ إلى الآمرِ له بالمعصية , المزيّنِ له فعلَها 
, الحاضِّ له عليها , وهو شيطانُه الموكَّل به , 
فيفيده النظر إليه وملاحظته اتخاذه عدواً , وكمال 
الاحتراز منه , والتحفظ , واليقظة , والانتباه لِمَا 
يريدُ منه عدوّه , وهو لا يشعر , فإنه يريد أن يظفرَ 
به في عقبةٍ من سبعِ عقباتٍ , بعضُها أصعبُ من بعضٍ 
, لا ينـزلُ منه من العقبة الشّاقة إلى ما دونها إلا 
إذا عجز عن الظفر به فيها :
العقبة الأولى:

عقبة الكفر باللهِ وبدينِه ولقائِه 
وبصفاتِ كمالِه وبما أخبرتْ به رسلُه عنه , فإنه إنْ 
ظفرَ به في هذه العقبة , بردت نارُ عداوته , 
واستراحَ , فإنْ اقتحمَ هذه العقبةَ , ونجا منها 
ببصيرةِ الهداية , وسلم معه نورُ الإيمان , طلبه على 
:

العقبة الثانية : وهي عقبةُ البدعة ؛ إمّا باعتقادِ 
خلافِ الحقِّ الذي أرسل اللهُ به رسولَه وأنزل به 
كتابَه , وإمّا بالتعبدِ بما لَم يأذنْ به اللهُ من 
الأوضاعِ والرسومِ المحدثة في الدّين التي لا يقبلُ 
اللهُ منها شيئاً , والبدعتان في الغالب متلازمتان , 
قلَّ أن تنفكَّ إحداهما عن الأخرى , كما قال بعضُهم 
: " تزوجت بدعةُ الأقوال ببدعة الأعمال , فاشتغل 
الزوجان بالعرس , فلم يفجأهم إلا وأولاد الزنا 
يعيثون في بلاد الإسلام , تضج منهم العباد والبلاد 
إلى الله تعالى " . وقال شيخُنا [ ابن تيمية ] : " 
تزوجت الحقيقةُ الكافرة بالبدعة الفاجرة , فتولد 
بينهما خسران الدنيا والآخرة " .
فإن قطع هذه العقبة , وخلص منها بنور السنة , واعتصم 
منها بحقيقة المتابعة وما مضى عليه السلف الأخيار من 
الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان , وهيهات أن تسمح 
الأعصارُ المتأخرة بواحدٍ من هذا الضرب , فإن سمحت 
به , نصبَ له أهل البدع الحبائل , وبغَوْهُ الغوائلَ 
, وقالوا : مبتدعٌ محدث .
والظفرُ به في عقبة البدعة أحبُّ إليه , لمناقضتها 
الدين , ودفعها لما بعث اللهُ به رسولَه , وصاحبُها 
لا يتوب منها , ولا يرجع عنها , بل يدعو الخلقَ 
إليها , ولتضمنها القولَ على الله بلا علم , 
ومعاداةَ صريح السنة , ومعاداةَ أهلها , والاجتهادَ 
على إطفاء نور السنة , وتوليةَ مَن عزله الله ورسوله 
, وعزلَ مَن ولاّه الله ورسوله , واعتبارَ ما ردّه 
اللهُ ورسولُه , وردَّ ما اعتبره , وموالاةَ مَن 
عاداه , ومعاداةَ مَن والاه , وإثباتَ ما نفاه , 
ونفيَ ما أثبته , وتكذيبَ الصادق , وتصديقَ الكاذب , 
ومعارضةَ الحق بالباطل , وقلبَ الحقائق بجعل الحقّ 
باطلاً والباطل حقاً , والإلحادَ في دين الله , 
وتعميةَ الحقِّ على القلوب , وطلبَ العوج لصراط الله 
المستقيم , وفتحَ باب تبديل الدين جملة .
فإن البدع تستدرج بصغيرها إلى كبيرها , حتى ينسلخَ 
صاحبُها من الدين , كما تنسل الشعرة من العجين , 
فمفاسدُ البدع لا يقف عليها إلا أربابُ البصائر , 
والعميان ضالون في ظلمةِ العمى , ومَن لَم يجعل 
اللهُ له نوراً , فما له من نور , فإنْ قطع هذه 
العقبة بعصمةٍ من الله أو بتوبةٍ نصوح تنجيه منها , 
طلبه على : 

العقبة الثالثة : وهي عقبةُ الكبائر ؛ فإنْ ظفرَ به 
فيها , زيَّنها له , وحسّنها في عينه , وسوّف به , 
وفتحَ له باب الإرجاء , وقال له : الإيمان هو نفس 
التصديق , فلا تقدح فيه الأعمال , وربما أجرى على 
لسانه وأذنه كلمةً طالما أهلَكَ بها الخلقَ , وهي 
قوله : " لا يضر مع التوحيد ذنب , كما لا ينفع مع 
الشرك حسنة " . فإذا وفقه اللهُ لقطع هذه العقبة , 
طلبَه على : 

العقبة الرابعة : وهي عقبةُ الصغائر ؛ فكال له منها 
بالقُفْزان , وقال : ما عليك إذا اجتنبت الكبائر ما 
غشيت من اللّمَم , أوَما علمتَ بأنها تكفَّر باجتناب 
الكبائر وبالحسنات . ولا يزال يهون عليه أمرها حتى 
يصرّ عليها , فيكون مرتكبُ الكبيرة الخائفُ الوجلُ 
النادمُ أحسنَ حالاً منه , فالإصرارُ على الذنب 
أقبحُ منه , ولا كبيرة مع التوبة والاستغفار , ولا 
صغيرة مع الإصرار , وقد قال : " إياكم ومحقرات 
الذنوب " , ثم ضرب لذلك مثلاً بقومٍ نزلوا بفلاة من 
الأرض , فأعوزهم الحطب , فجعل هذا يجيء بعود , وهذا 
بعود , حتى جمعوا حطباً كثيراً , فأوقدوا ناراً , 
وأنضجوا خبزتهم , فكذلك , فإن محقرات الذنوب تجتمع 
على العبد , وهو يستهين بشأنها , حتى تهلكه , فإن 
نجا من هذه العقبة بالتحرز والتحفظ , ودوام التوبة 
والاستغفار , وأتبع السيئة الحسنة , طلبه على :

العقبة الخامسة : وهي عقبةُ المباحات التي لا حرج 
على فاعلها , فشغله بها عن الاستكثار من الطاعات , 
وعن الاجتهاد في التزود لمعاده , ثم طمع فيه أن 
يستدرجه منها إلى ترك السنن , ثم من ترك السنن إلى 
ترك الواجبات , وأقلُّ ما ينال منه : تفويتُه 
الأرباح والمكاسب العظيمة والمنازل العالية , ولو 
عرف السعر , لَمَّا فوّت على نفسِه شيئاً من القربات 
, ولكنه جاهل بالسعر , فإن نجا من هذه العقبة 
ببصيرةٍ تامة , ونورٍ هادٍ , ومعرفةٍ بقدر الطاعات 
والاستكثار منها , وقلةِ المقام على الميناء , وخطرِ 
التجارة , وكرم المشتري , وقدر ما يعوض به التجار , 
فبخل بأوقاته , وضن بأنفاسه أن تذهب في غير ربح , 
طلبه العدو على :

العقبة السادسة : وهي عقبةُ الأعمال المرجوحة 
المفضولة من الطاعات , فأمره بها , وحسنها في عينه , 
وزينها له , وأراه ما فيها من الفضل والربح , ليشغله 
بها عمَّا هو أفضل منها , وأعظم كسباً وربحاً , لأنه 
لَمَّا عجز عن تخسيره أصلَ الثواب , طمعَ في تخسيره 
كمالَه وفضلَه ودرجاتِه العالية , فشغله بالمفضول عن 
الفاضل , وبالمرجوح عن الراجح , وبالمحبوب لله عن 
الأحب إليه , وبالمرضي عن الأرضى له , ولكن أين 
أصحاب هذه العقبة , فهم الأفراد في العالَم , 
والأكثرون قد ظفرَ بهم في العقبات الأول . 
فإن نجا منها بفقهٍ في الأعمال ومراتبِها عند الله 
ومنازلِها في الفضل ومعرفةِ مقاديرها والتمييزِ بين 
عاليها وسافلها ومفضولِها وفاضلها ورئيسِها ومرؤسِها 
وسيدِها ومسودها , فإن في الأعمال والأقوال سيداً 
ومسوداً ورئيساً ومرؤوساً وذروةً وما دونها كما في 
الحديث الصحيح : " سيد الاستغفار أن يقول العبد : 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت " الحديث . وفي الحديث 
الآخر : " الجهاد ذروة سنام الأمر " . وفي الأثر 
الآخر : " إن الأعمال تفاخرت " , فذكر كلّ عملٍ منها 
مرتبته وفضله , وكان للصدقة مزية في الفخر عليهن . 
ولا يقطع هذه العقبة إلا أهلُ البصائر والصدق من 
أولي العلم السائرين على جادة التوفيق , قد أنزلوا 
الأعمال منازلها , وأعطوا كل ذي حق حقه , فإذا نجا 
منها , لَم يبقَ هناك عقبةٌ يطلبه العدوُّ عليها سوى 
واحدةٍ لا بدَّ منها , ولو نجا منها أحدٌ لنجا منها 
رسلُ الله وأنبياؤُه وأكرمُ الخلق عليه , وهي :

عــقــبـــةُ : تسليطِ جندِه عليه بأنواع الأذى باليد 
واللسان والقلب على حسب مرتبته في الخير , فكلَّما 
علَتْ مرتبتُه , أجلبَ عليه العدوُّ بخيلِه ورَجِلِه 
, وظاهرَ عليه بجندِه , وسلَّط عليه حزبَه وأهلَه 
بأنواعِ التسليط , وهذه العقبةُ لا حيلةَ له في 
التخلصِ منها , فإنه كلَّما جدَّ في الاستقامةِ , 
والدعوةِ إلى الله , والقيامِ له بأمرِه , جدَّ 
العدوُّ في إغراءِ السفهاءِ به , فهو في هذه العقبةِ 
قد لبِسَ لأْمَةَ الحربِ , وأخذَ في محاربةِ العدوِّ 
للهِ وباللهِ , فعبوديتُه فيها عبوديةُ خواص 
العارفين , وهي تسمّى عبودية المراغمة , ولا ينتبه 
لها إلا أولو البصائر التامة , ولا شيءَ أحبُّ إلى 
اللهِ من مراغمةِ وليِّه لعدوِّه وإغاظتِه له .
وقد أشار - سبحانه - إلى هذه العبودية في مواضع من 
كتابه ؛ أحدها : قوله : " ومَن يهاجر في سبيل الله 
يجد في الأرض مراغماً كثيراً وسعة " , سَمَّى 
المهاجرَ الذي يهاجرُ إلى عبادةِ اللهِ مراغماً , 
يراغمُ به عدوَّ اللهِ وعدوَّه , واللهُ يحبُّ منْ 
وليِّه مُراغمةَ عدوِّه وإغاظتَه كما قال تعالى : " 
ذلك بأنهم لا يصيبهم ظمأ ولا نصب ولا مخمصة في سبيل 
الله ولا يطئون موطئاً يغيظ الكفار ولا ينالون من 
عدو نيلاً إلا كتب لهم به عمل صالح إن الله لا يضيع 
أجر المحسنين " , وقال تعالى في مثل رسول الله 
وأتباعه : " ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره 
فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم 
الكفار " .
فمغايظةُ الكفار غايةٌ محبوبةٌ للربِّ مطلوبةٌ له , 
فموافقتُه فيها من كمالِ العبودية , وشرعَ النبِيُّ 
- صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمصلِّي إذا سها في صلاته 
سجدتين , وقال : " إن كانت صلاتُه تامةً , كانتا 
ترغمان أنفَ الشيطانِ " , وفي روايةٍ : " ترغيماً 
للشيطانِ " , وسَمَّاها " المرغمتين " .
فمن تعبّدَ اللهَ بمراغمةِ عدوِّه , فقد أخذَ من 
الصّدّيقيّة بسهمٍ وافرٍ , وعلى قدر محبةِ العبدِ 
لربِّه وموالاتِه , ومعاداتِه لعدوِّه , يكون نصيبُه 
من هذه المراغمة , ولأجلِ هذه المراغمة حمدَ التبختر 
بين الصفين , والخيلاء , والتبختر عند صدقة السر , 
حيث لا يراه إلا اللهُ , لِمَا في ذلك من إرغامِ 
العدوِّ , وبذلِ محبوبِه من نفسِه ومالِه للهِ عزَّ 
وجلَّ .
وهذا بابٌ من العبوديةِ ؛ لا يعرفُه إلا القليلُ من 
الناس , ومَن ذاقَ طعمَه ولذّتَه , بكى على أيّامِه 
الأول , وباللهِ المستعان , وعليه التكلان , ولا 
حولَ ولا قوّةَ إلا بالله , وصاحبُ هذا المقام إذا 
نظرَ إلى الشيطان , ولاحظَه في الذنبِ , راغمَه 
بالتوبةِ النصوح , فأحدثتْ له هذه المراغمةُ عبوديةً 
أخرى , فهذه نبذةٌ من بعض لطائف أسرار التوبة , لا 
تستهزئ بها , فلعلك لا تظفرُ بها في مصنفٍ آخر ألبتة 
, ولله الحمدُ والمنّةُ , وبه التوفيقُ . 

انتهى بتصرف يسير .

----------

